# Rider Ratings Guideline



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

I consider a five-star rating for a rider to be a reflection of perfection. Consequently, I knock off one point for any of the following transgressions: 1) The rider does not give a precise and accurate pick-up point; 2) Rider is not ready when I arrive; 3) Rider smells of cigarette smoke; 4) Rider eats in my car; 5) Rider fails to leave a tip. My average rider rating is 3-4 stars (and occasionally lower). I encourage all drivers to knock off a point when your riders fail to provide a tip. Maybe if they care about their rating, they will start providing the tips that we deserve.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You are the 800th person to post this and your idea is flawed.

Most pax don't care about their rating and the ones who do will see you low rated them and give you a one star.

If you want pax to tip. Be likeable, get a good tip sign and you will get some. Not all pax will tip but whatever. When I pick someone up at 2.5 surge I am not thinking at the end of the right how pissed I am they didn't tip


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> You are the 800th person to post this and your idea is flawed.
> 
> Most pax don't care about their rating and the ones who do will see you low rated them and give you a one star.
> 
> If you want pax to tip. Be likeable, get a good tip sign and you will get some. Not all pax will tip but whatever. When I pick someone up at 2.5 surge I am not thinking at the end of the right how pissed I am they didn't tip


I agree with you entirely. But until I have an alternative I'll do the only thing in my power to do. We don't have many 2.5 surges any more where I drive. I've been a driver with Uber for more than two years. I used to gross about $20 per hour. Now I gross only about $13 per hour. We should be tipped. For those who do, I will always give a 5* rating, whether or not they care. For those who don't, I'll exercise my prerogative and drop their rating, again, whether or not they care.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I agree with you entirely. But until I have an alternative I'll do the only thing in my power to do. We don't have many 2.5 surges any more where I drive. I've been a driver with Uber for more than two years. I used to gross about $20 per hour. Now I gross only about $13 per hour. We should be tipped. For those who do, I will always give a 5* rating, whether or not they care. For those who don't, I'll exercise my prerogative and drop their rating, again, whether or not they care.


You deserve nothing. You need to earn your tips.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I encourage all drivers to knock off a point when your riders fail to provide a tip.


Use your head for something besides a hat rack. This is brain dead thinking.

Yeah you're really sticking it to the pax with your temper tantrum 4 star rating for no tip. In reality you're only punishing your fellow drivers in the corn fields you drive in. Just misleading them on the type of rider they're picking up or ignoring.

I'm glad you don't drive in my area. When the bars let out on the weekend in Boston my trip acceptance is sometimes rating dependent. The last thing my fellow drivers and I would need is to ignore an otherwise good pax because you didn't get your $2 tip on their last ride. That's what would happen if people take your winning advice


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LeftLaneLosers said:


> Use your head for something besides a hat rack. This is brain dead thinking.
> 
> Yeah you're really sticking it to the pax with your temper tantrum 4 star rating for no tip. In reality you're only punishing your fellow drivers in the corn fields you drive in. Just misleading them on the type of rider they're picking up or ignoring.
> 
> I'm glad you don't drive in my area. When the bars let out on the weekend in Boston my trip acceptance is sometimes rating dependent. The last thing my fellow drivers and I would need is to ignore an otherwise good pax because you didn't get your $2 tip on their last ride. That's what would happen if people take your winning advice


I marvel that so many are so unimaginative.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

unPat said:


> You deserve nothing. You need to earn your tips.


What I 'DESERVE' is at least $30 per hour profit from Uber for using my car, my gasoline, my insurance and helping them earn billions. Yesterday I drove for an hour and a half and I cleared $8.50. The very least my riders should do is to tip. I tip everyone who provides a service, and I'll be damned if I will give any rider a 5* rating who doesn't leave me a tip.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I want to earn $50 per hour working for uber. But uber advertises "Make up to $12 per hour driving in Orlando." And yes I drive my own car , pay my insurance and fill up the tank.


----------



## Skavoovi (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm ok with no tip for a decent fare, but minimum fare and no tip, I'm starting you at 4. A 5 star passenger should be a perfect passenger and I think most of us would agree that a perfect passenger tips. Also- I don't think most passengers keep track of their rating to the point that they'll know I dinged them. As a pax, it's not that easy to see your rating like it is for drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> What I 'DESERVE' is at least $30 per hour profit from Uber for using my car, my gasoline, my insurance and helping them earn billions. Yesterday I drove for an hour and a half and I cleared $8.50. The very least my riders should do is to tip. I tip everyone who provides a service, and I'll be damned if I will give any rider a 5* rating who doesn't leave me a tip.


Who says you deserve that?

Down rating pax for not tipping isn't the answer, but the answer is out there if you are willing to work for it...



Skavoovi said:


> I'm ok with no tip for a decent fare, but minimum fare and no tip, I'm starting you at 4. A 5 star passenger should be a perfect passenger and I think most of us would agree that a perfect passenger tips. Also- I don't think most passengers keep track of their rating to the point that they'll know I dinged them. As a pax, it's not that easy to see your rating like it is for drivers.


And would we be upset if Riders held drivers to the same rating standards?

A perfect driver provides Water, Gum and Mints and a decent driver, in a nice car that got you home safely isn't enough to get the PERFECT 5 star driver rating.

If Riders across the board adopted this system, most of us would have been deactivated by now.

Down rating for not tipping is equivalent to a Rider down rating for not being offered water, mints and gum...

If the ride was pleasant, or at the least uneventful, both parties should rate the other 5.

The rider can restart their ratings, the driver cannot.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Who says you deserve that?
> 
> Down rating pax for not tipping isn't the answer, but the answer is out there if you are willing to work for it...
> 
> ...


Get real. Riders do not "deserve" any of the food items that you stated. Riders deserve a safe and timely ride in a clean vehicle and a courteous driver.That's it, and that's all that I provide. After my expenses, most Uber drivers earn $0. Nothing. Not one penny. I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft for 2 1/2 years, and I have never made a profit. I expect and deserve to clear $15 per hour AFTER expenses. That means I need to make at least $28 per hour after Uber takes its cut. I can't believe how many Uber cheerleaders are on this posting forum. Uber is great for riders, but is a horrible deal for drivers. A person must either be insane or desperate to drive for Uber. I guess I'm in the latter category. I own a lawn care business, and I only do this during winter months. The first winter I averaged $18 per hour, before expenses. Last winter I averaged $15 per hour. This winter I am averaging $13 per hour. Uber absolutely sucks.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Who says you deserve that?
> 
> Down rating pax for not tipping isn't the answer, but the answer is out there if you are willing to work for it...
> 
> ...


If you want to give every rider a 5* rating, knock yourself out. I am going to start downgrading EVERY rider as a way to stick it to Uber. Perhaps some riders will be ticked off when they see their ratings tank that they will take out their anger at Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> If you want to give every rider a 5* rating, knock yourself out. I am going to start downgrading EVERY rider as a way to stick it to Uber. Perhaps some riders will be ticked off when they see their ratings tank that they will take out their anger at Uber.


I down rate based on whether a pax is an uneventful trip. The more of the pain in the ass they are, the lower they get. An otherwise pleasant pax but doesn't tip does not deserve a 4 star or lower much like you don't deserve a 4 star or lower for simply getting the pax from point a to point b safely but with no frills.

You really think down rating pax "sticks it to Uber"? Lol, now that's funny! How exactly does that "stick it to Uber" exactly?

Yea, the pax will be outraged to Uber who'll reset their ratings because Uber knows a pax rating doesn't really matter as long as their credit card on file goes through...

So I take it you are perfectly fine when a pax down rates you because you didn't offer water or mints? As their way to "stick it to Uber" for allowing a driver to be out on the road and not offer 5 star amenities?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> What I 'DESERVE' is at least $30 per hour profit from Uber for using my car, my gasoline, my insurance and helping them earn billions. Yesterday I drove for an hour and a half and I cleared $8.50. The very least my riders should do is to tip. I tip everyone who provides a service, and I'll be damned if I will give any rider a 5* rating who doesn't leave me a tip.


30 an hour profit? Lol drivers in New York getting 1.75 a mile don't profit that much.

If you have to rely on tips to make this gig work, maybe it's time to find something else?


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I down rate based on whether a pax is an uneventful trip. The more of the pain in the ass they are, the lower they get. An otherwise pleasant pax but doesn't tip does not deserve a 4 star or lower much like you don't deserve a 4 star or lower for simply getting the pax from point a to point b safely but with no frills.
> 
> You really think down rating pax "sticks it to Uber"? Lol, now that's funny! How exactly does that "stick it to Uber" exactly?
> 
> ...


I really don't care if my protest action has any effect or not. But it's as easy for me to give a rider a 1* rating as it is a 5* rating. From now on, I'm going to do anything possible to give Uber as bad a reputation as possible. I'm going to hand out low passenger ratings. I'm going to be rude to riders. I realize they'll start giving me bad ratings, but I have a 4.88* rating with more than 800 trips, so it will take months for my rating to get low enough for Uber to de-activate me. I'll probably stop driving in a few weeks anyway, so I don't give a **** what Uber does to me. I'm fed up with Uber, and I'm going to take great delight it being the worst driver I can possibly be, whether or not it has any effect.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Good luck in your future endeavors...


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Down rating pax for not tipping isn't the answer, but the answer is out there if you are willing to work for it...
> 
> .


love is the answer, when it's not blowing in the wind.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

All things being equal: Pax #1 takes 25 mile trip to airport and gives driver $5.00 tip. Driver gives pax #1 
5 *. Pax #2 takes identical trip and does not tip. Do you believe pax #2 should receive 5*?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What they really need to do is replace their system with a thumps up/ thumbs down system, because a lot of dpeople don't acctually understand, given that a 4.6 is the minimum rating another under a 5 is bad for a driver.


You can set the standard just as high...

You can set a high requirement, and people will understand what their ratings are actually doing.

"The driver missed a turn but was pretty good overall- thumbs up"
(used to rate a 3-4, now it will rate a thumbs up)

The driver passed 4 exits on the highway- thumbs down.
(1-2, thumbs down)

The car smelled like vomit and cheesewiz- thumbs down
(3-4? thumbs down)

No compliants- thumbs up
(4-5 thumbs up for sure)

Guy was new and mostly knew what he was doing, not very confident yet
(4-5 thumbs up for the effort)

under the current system all of the above could hurt a drivers ratings, however under my new system 2 of them wouldn't, and the driver would still get hurt for being a dispstick on the others.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Doowop said:


> All things being equal: Pax #1 takes 25 mile trip to airport and gives driver $5.00 tip. Driver gives pax #1
> 5 *. Pax #2 takes identical trip and does not tip. Do you believe pax #2 should receive 5*?


Yes if he's a good Pax. My five stars is not based on whether I get a tip or not. If it's I enjoy them and they are appreciative of my ridr


----------

